# Smartlift Digital Router Lift



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Rockler is offering a $100 discount on the Smartlift Digital Router Lift till Sept 3rd. I was wondering if anyone has one, and what do you think. Is it worth $299.99? I have attached a picture.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is the link to it...
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=17320&TabSelect=Details

Here, it's priced at 399.99...

Maybe Stores have it on Sale?

Looks like it was popular in 2004...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If it were for a milling machine it would be very desirable and really cheap, however for a router I think that amount of cash could be better spent. If a lifter is required, a variation of Niki's lifter to suit you're particular table would be a very effective low cost addition, for dowelling I have never found it's equal.
See the link showing how I made a version of Niki's lifter.

http://www.routerforums.com/44165-post8.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry 

Talking about lifts I made one for my drill press,,, it's 110 volt motor with a small gear box ,and a control box up front....


I got lazy one day and I didn't want to crank it up and down by hand any more so I made one to do it for me..  D:

Harry I thought you would get a kick out of looking at this one 
=====




harrysin said:


> If it were for a milling machine it would be very desirable and really cheap, however for a router I think that amount of cash could be better spent. If a lifter is required, a variation of Niki's lifter to suit you're particular table would be a very effective low cost addition, for dowelling I have never found it's equal.
> See the link showing how I made a version of Niki's lifter.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/44165-post8.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Come on Bj., I expect some better photos. than that poor show, it's not at all like you.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> . . . I got lazy one day and I didn't want to crank it up and down by hand any more so I made one to do it for me..  D:


Like I always say --
Necessity may be the mother of invention -- 
But laziness is AT LEAST the mid-wife. 

Neat idea.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

rmaxa said:


> . . . I was wondering if anyone has one, and what do you think. Is it worth $299.99? . . .


My .02 would be that that would be pretty much up to you.

To me what a tool is worth is a function of how badly I don't want to do by hand whatever it is the tool does for me (or helps me do etc.). 

*Personally *-- for $300 -- I don't mind a bit reaching under my table and twisting the height adjustment. Would much rather spend that $300 on an entirely new tool or a trip to the coast.
BUT -- for people who really hate the tedium of manual adjustments - and/or have more money than they know what to do with  

It's probably *well worth it* it would clearly make height adjustment quicker.
-Note: Being from Rockler -- I am accepting the good quality of the tool as a given. --


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's a snapshot of a 35mm snapshot , it's about 10 years old if not more, I still have the drill press but I took of the motor and gear box off and used it on a bender that I made and used it to make U-Bolts and anchor bolts up to 3/4" in dia.,cold bend type. 






harrysin said:


> Come on Bj., I expect some better photos. than that poor show, it's not at all like you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Bj. I forgive you for the lousy pic. so how about one or more of the bender, I'm interested in anything and everything that people make.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

The one I made is long gone,,, sold it off,,,but it looked just like the one below but with the gear box that I put on it..  it took the work out of making the U-bolts and many other types of bent fastners....

I reworked the hand pull bar and installed the power unit....work great ,sold it off for 1200.oo bucks ...it would turn out tons of fasnters all day long..and I mean all day long   12 hour days back then...
I used Link Chain on the big plate and a gear to turn the bending point head..

• Bend Radius Capacity: 12" Radius
• Round 3/4" round mild steel
• Square 5/8" mild steel
• Flat 1/4" x 2" mild steel (easy way)
• Flat 1/8" x 1" mild steel (hard way/edge bend)
• Steel Tubing, 16 ga.: 1 1/2"
• IPS Pipe: 3/4"
• Forming Nose Height: 2 1/2"
• Center Hole 1" Dia. 


I now have one like below for small jobs I do now and then,,,it also works great on anything under 1/2" dia.

see snapshot below ▼

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44094



===============


harrysin said:


> OK Bj. I forgive you for the lousy pic. so how about one or more of the bender, I'm interested in anything and everything that people make.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

harrysin said:


> If it were for a milling machine it would be very desirable and really cheap, however for a router I think that amount of cash could be better spent. If a lifter is required, a variation of Niki's lifter to suit you're particular table would be a very effective low cost addition, for dowelling I have never found it's equal.
> See the link showing how I made a version of Niki's lifter.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/44165-post8.html


Harry, does this come with a digital readout.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> My .02 would be that that would be pretty much up to you.
> 
> To me what a tool is worth is a function of how badly I don't want to do by hand whatever it is the tool does for me (or helps me do etc.).
> 
> ...


I agree with you Cowboy, however I was looking for something a little more accurate when I adjust the height. I'm not looking for the top of the line, it's just that Rockler was offering $100 discount at the store.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

rmaxa said:


> I agree with you Cowboy, however I was looking for something a little more accurate when I adjust the height. I'm not looking for the top of the line, it's just that Rockler was offering $100 discount at the store.


Sounds like - for your needs and purposes it would be a GOOD investment.:sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No digital readout, but hey,were talking about WOOD which moves with the seasons. When I'm working metal I try for 0.001", but wood, 1/32" would not be unreasonable would it?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rolf, the main advantage you get when purchasing this unit is bragging rights. If people are handicapped or have limited mobility then a router lift is very useful. I use a Bosch 1617 mounted in my table in the fixed base. I pop the router out, change my bit and drop it back into the table. Height adjustments are quick and easy on this model. With any of the lifts you must stand there and crank away to get your height set. In most of the small jobs I can be finished routing before a lift is properly set up. A lift does not improve the quality of your routing, and being digital means you will spend even more time adjusting to get it exactly right. To quote a former co-worker: "It's good enough for the kind of girls we go with." By this I mean most routing jobs are not super critical on adjustments. A good example would be if you were cutting a roman ogee profile around the base of a box. As long as it is consistent being off slightly from a design will not be noticeable. Granted there are some operations that require closer tolerances, but nowhere will it be measured in thousandths of an inch. If you like the idea of having a lift that is fine, but I feel the digital device is overkill.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Mike, it sounds like I will stick with the manual method. As was pointed out by Drugstore Cowboy, I can use that money for some other tool.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Mike said:


> Rolf, the main advantage you get when purchasing this unit is bragging rights. With any of the lifts you must stand there and crank away to get your height set. In most of the small jobs I can be finished routing before a lift is properly set up. A lift does not improve the quality of your routing, and being digital means you will spend even more time adjusting to get it exactly right. If you like the idea of having a lift that is fine, but I feel the digital device is overkill.


I think, this is generalized, and shows possible ignorance on the specific model. 
The main reason to get this lift is the exact points you state. You can setup a router the first time, zero out the bit, this absolutely helps with repeatable no matter where the bit fits in the collar. Making for only one test cut ever with that bit, and the same width wood. That is unless you can get .01mm repeatability, even when you change the bit, and not do test cut. If you can do that every time by eye, then I guess you have the golden eye 

I know, I can't, could be my age. 
You may be thinking of every other lift, with the common backlash, that would not matter if you zeroed bit out. 
Heck, I don't even have this lift, but that is no reason for me to give backlash to it, pun intended. 
I think it would be nice to hear from an actual owner first.

on a side note, woot, bought a new bandsaw.:dance3:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations, Brian!

You may or may not get a reply as this post is 2 years old.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Harry you are one resourceful dude.
A foot powered router lift. 
I never would have thought of that. It would be perfect for cutting with a circle jig, doweling, and all kinds of things. Can you set a depth stop on it ?


----------

